# Is 15 lb test enough?



## vaheelsfan (May 31, 2006)

I am headed to the Outer Banks the weekend of 5/16, mostly to do some fishing. I used to live in Chesapeake and have done a lot of pier and some surf fishing but never much beyond using the premade 2 hook rigs sold at walmart. However last summer I tried some different tactics with some success so I decided to upgrade my equipment and bought a shimano baitrunner 6500 to put on a 10' rod that's rated for 15-30 lb test and 4-8 oz of weight. The lowest line shown on the reel is 20 lb test but I was thinking of putting 15 on so I could have a little more line and maybe squeeze a little more casting distance out of the rod. I'm not going to be targeting any specific species, just want to throw out some bait and will be happy with whatever decides to bite. So is 15 heavy enough for doing this on the pier or from the surf or should I go with something heavier?


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

For what you're doing that should be fine but make sure and include enough length of a good leader, hanging down and the length of the rod, then wrapped around your spool about 4 or 5 times with say, 40 lb test. Ideally, you should have 10# test for each ounce of weight you're throwing. You should be good to go! :beer:


----------



## vaheelsfan (May 31, 2006)

Thanks! So just add around 12' of 40 or 50 lb test onto the end of my line and attach whatever rig I'm using to the end of that? Should I fool around with steel leaders or just use heavy test mono? I lost a couple of small blues last summer because they bit through my line but I only was using 12 lb test on that rod.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

You'll do fine with the forty pound mono. If for absorbing the shock of your weight. You don't want i to break when you cast. Youll need a good shock knot....Check the bible, for attaching it to your running line.


----------



## skider (Feb 14, 2009)

I USE TWENTY ON MY 4500 FOR THROWIN AT COBES KINGS OR BIG BLUES I GET ABOUT 80 YARDS WITH A4 OUNCE BUCKTAIL ON 7 \9 CAPEHENRY ROD. IJUST LIKE TWENTY FOR PULLIN BUT 15 SHOULD FINE AS LONG AS YOU BUY QUALITY LINE I PREFER BERKLEY OR ANDE.HAVE 4FOOT SHOCK OF 60 # BUT THATS JUST ME TRIAL AND ERROR IS WHAT MAKES IT FUN.:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

vaheelsfan said:


> Thanks! So just add around 12' of 40 or 50 lb test onto the end of my line and attach whatever rig I'm using to the end of that? Should I fool around with steel leaders or just use heavy test mono? I lost a couple of small blues last summer because they bit through my line but I only was using 12 lb test on that rod.


you'll need about 20' with 3-5 wraps on the reel plus your drop to your riggings...


----------



## vaheelsfan (May 31, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies, I looked up some of the leader threads and they were very helpful although i'm definitely going to have to work on my knot tying! I also wanted to ask, what is a good hook size to use for what I'm planning to do?


----------



## SaltSlinger (Aug 14, 2006)

My thoughts on hooks (and what I use) are below. I exclusively use circle hooks because I think the fact that the fish turn on them and hook themselves is perfect for setting rods in spikes and fishing on the beach. Others will likely chime in with their preferences.

Top/bottom two hook rigs with cut shrimp pieces or sand fleas for pompano, whiting, etc.:
Gamakatsu circle hooks, size 2 or size 1

Dual-hook finger mullet rigs, or single hook rigs for whole shrimp for speckled trout, black drum, puppy drum, blues up to 18":
Gamakatsu circle hooks, size 2/0 or 3/0

Large fishfinder rigs for chunk bait for chopper blues, big drum, whatever:
size 5/0 or 6/0 circle hooks (Gamakatsu or Eagle Claw)


----------

